# BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden



## Pc-Outlaw (20. Januar 2005)

*BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*

Hi,
ich muss ja sagen, ich bin ja ein alter BG2-Veteran, aber eine der Fragen, die mir bis heute noch auf der Zunge liegt ist: Kann man die Items von Drizzt Do'Urden eigentlich tragen, ohne dass man sie kurze Zeit später wieder von diesem Magier abgenommen bekommt??? (Wer Drizzt schonmal umgebracht hat weiß wovon ich rede)
Ich habe ihn je 1 Mal in Bhodis Dungeon und 1 Mal im erlichen Kampf besiegt, aber der Magier tauchte beides Mal auf. Besiegen kann man ihn ja nicht( Stichwort "Einkerkerung"), also wie kann man die Gegenstände von Drizzt behalten?

*Danke schonmal im Voraus*


----------



## Thom19x (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*

Nein, definitiv nicht, die Gegenstände werden dir auf alle Fälle abgenommen, dagegen kannst du nichts machen.


----------



## Pc-Outlaw (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*



			
				Thom19x am 20.01.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, definitiv nicht, die Gegenstände werden dir auf alle Fälle abgenommen, dagegen kannst du nichts machen.



Na Danke, genau das hab ich befürchtet      
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Stiller_Meister (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*

seit ihr euch da sicher?????   
nach dem Bodhi Kampf habe ich so ziemlich alle Sachen aufgenommen, die dort rumlagen, konnte allerdings keine Superitems erkennen (Wie ich es mir eigentlich von Drizzt erhofft hatte   ) Als ich dann aus der gruft rauskam, sprach mich besagter Magier an, dass ich ihm die Sachen von Drizzt geben solle, habe ihm aus Spass patzige Antworten gegeben und ihm die Sachen vorbehalten, und siehe da, er hat sich getrollt!!!!

Bin mir aber wie gesagt nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich seine Sachen hatte..... !


gruß
Stiller-Meister

P.S: BG 2 ist das geilte Game, welches ich jeh gezockt habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_sacrificer (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*

jep, die werden dir auf jeden Fall wieder abgenommen - außer du installierst einen tollen kleinen Mod...  
http://www.weidu.org/
ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht welcher das genau ist, aber du hast bestimmt Zeit, dir die readme's durchzulesen, außerdem ist so gut wie jeder Mod ziemlich nützlich.

mfg


----------



## MasterHeld (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*

Endlich wieder ein BG2 Thread    



			
				the_sacrificer am 21.01.2005 01:10 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.weidu.org/
> ich weiß zwar jetzt nicht welcher das genau ist, aber du hast bestimmt Zeit, dir die readme's durchzulesen, außerdem ist so gut wie jeder Mod ziemlich nützlich.
> 
> mfg



Kann ich nur zustimmen, besonders Leute mit TdB sollten sich da mal nach "Ascencion" und evtl. "Redemption" umsehen, komplett anderes (schwierigeres!) Ende, die Geschichte wird zu einem "runderen" Abschluss gebracht. 
Für Leute die (mangelns Alternativen) die BG reihe zum 4. mal durchspielen werden auf Weidu ein Paradies vorfinden, glaubt mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*



			
				MasterHeld am 22.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich wieder ein BG2 Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dir mal nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen! 
Was ist denn da anders?


----------



## the_sacrificer (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*



			
				MasterHeld am 22.01.2005 12:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur zustimmen, besonders Leute mit TdB sollten sich da mal nach "Ascencion" und evtl. "Redemption" umsehen, komplett anderes (schwierigeres!) Ende, die Geschichte wird zu einem "runderen" Abschluss gebracht.
> Für Leute die (mangelns Alternativen) die BG reihe zum 4. mal durchspielen werden auf Weidu ein Paradies vorfinden, glaubt mir, ich weiß wovon ich rede


das 'rundere' Ende würd mich auch interessieren, hab nämlich beim Endkampf nach 3x neuladen aufgegeben und dann hatte ich spontan keine Lust mehr.  
Was mich noch interessiert: Konnte man schon vor dem Mod Balthasar überreden nicht gegen mich zu kämpfen? Und anscheinend kann man mit genügend CH in überreden, der eigenen Party beizutreten (anscheinend waren 20 zu wenig  )


----------



## MasterHeld (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*



			
				the_sacrificer am 22.01.2005 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch interessiert: Konnte man schon vor dem Mod Balthasar überreden nicht gegen mich zu kämpfen? Und anscheinend kann man mit genügend CH in überreden, der eigenen Party beizutreten (anscheinend waren 20 zu wenig  )



Balthasar kann man erst mit dem Mod überredet werden, dafür braucht man AFAIK ne Weisheit von über 15. Dieser Fanatiker muss mit klugen Sprüchen beeindruckt werden, und nicht mit schönen Augen   

Zum runderen Ende: Es ist wirklich verdammt schwierig, aber an sowas wie 



Spoiler



Imoens Verwandlung zum Schlächter


 erkennt man dass da andere Handlungsstränge zB. konsequent weiterverfolgt wurden. Das hat mir beim original ein bisschen gefehlt..


----------



## MasterHeld (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: BG2: Gegenstände von Drizzt Do'Urden*



			
				Rinderteufel am 22.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir mal nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen!
> Was ist denn da anders?



Naja, viele Dinge am Ende werden anders aufgelöst, insbesondere die Endschlachten sind auch wirklich episch. (schon mal mit 4 Drachen gleichzeitig gekämpft? Ein Vergnügen   )

Wie gesagt, neue Möglichkeiten, man kann Verbündete gewinnen



Spoiler



(unter anderem auch einen alten Bekannten aus dem Grundspiel BG2 )



Einfach mal ausprobieren, kostet ja nichts


----------

